# Maumee Crappie Fishing



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Hopefully this is not too early but I was wondering when the crappie start to hit and which parts of the river? Just bought a fishing kayak and I would like to use it then, thanks for the input.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

HOW DARE YOU SAY MAUMEE CRAPPIE FISHING ON THIS SITE SOMEONE WILL SHIRLEY GET MAD AT YOU AND START CRYING


----------



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey meathelmet. I also just got a fishing kayak. You should get ahold of me and we can do some fishing.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Hahahaha.....wait my name is not Shirley!


----------



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a native watercraft 12' manta ray. Meathelmet I think I sent my email address to you lastnigt you can email me and we can plan a trip.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ohiobuck said:


> HOW DARE YOU SAY MAUMEE CRAPPIE FISHING ON THIS SITE SOMEONE WILL SHIRLEY GET MAD AT YOU AND START CRYING


Yea, and don't dare mention Turkeyfoot creek


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, and don't dare mention Turkeyfoot creek


never fished there might have to try it when it warms up in june


----------



## geo12167 (Mar 16, 2011)

I read on Maumee tackle that the crappie are in downtown waters.... but where?


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

We hit the Maumee river Saturday. Fished several brush piles & downed trees without any success. Finally found a nice log jam with a current break and busted 60 fish in 2 hours between the 2 of us. Kept 35 nice ones for a fry.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

That is awesome! Good job.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

"Bream Reaper" What type of rig/bait were you using? Ive never fished the river for crappie. That looks like a hell of a fun day!


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

wiki21 said:


> "Bream Reaper" What type of rig/bait were you using? Ive never fished the river for crappie. That looks like a hell of a fun day!


Shiner under a float anywhere from 2-5 ft down. Caught 1 fish casting a tube jig also but didnt use it much.


----------



## traderjim59 (Mar 29, 2011)

can some one tell me how to get back to my old posts???? I cant find them .. been looking for some one to help out with the gas to go up to maumee from canton but, I cant find the page. if some one has responded I dont know. can you help ??


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Crappies, Reaper !


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

geo12167 said:


> I read on Maumee tackle that the crappie are in downtown waters.... but where?


Try any marina.


----------

